
Deadtech: Kodachrome Goes the Way of the Great Auk - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/kodachrome_goes_deadtech.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d1d05b243a95ac9%2C0
======
pkamb
The last pictures taken on the last roll of Kodachrome ever manufactured:
[[http://stevemccurry.wordpress.com/2010/12/30/the-end-of-
an-e...](http://stevemccurry.wordpress.com/2010/12/30/the-end-of-an-
era-1935-to-2010/\]\(http://stevemccurry.wordpress.com/2010/12/30/the-end-of-
an-era-1935-to-2010/\))

McCurry is the photographer who shot the National Geographic Afghan girl cover
(using Kodachrome), they gave him the last roll.

